

Be like Stallone: As told by Anthony Robbins (The Rocky Story) - alizaki
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywuse55qU2A

======
10ren
Great story, sounds too good to be true, it is:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sylvester_Stallone#Success_with...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sylvester_Stallone#Success_with_Rocky.2C_1976)

Here's poetry and stories of edgar allan poe (fulltext):
<http://poestories.com/index.php> May it get us, too, out of ourselves.

~~~
bosch
Hmmm interesting, but what about the story of his dog? I wonder if there's any
truth to that because that's a cool story!

